# Working with EZ-Braid



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Started to expieriment with a new product ( to me any way ) a hollow braid named EZ-Body braid. It allows for tying all different types of flies. Just started using it so later models will probably look better.

Also using Scribbles paint to build as a body filler then highlighting with Prismcolor paint sticks.

If you are into fly or jig tying give this material a try. Really forces you to use your imagination.


----------

